

Web forms: Do it right, A DZone Story - madhukaraphatak
http://computegeeken.blogspot.com/2011/06/web-forms-do-it-right-dzone-story.html
Why forms still suck in web !!!
======
wccrawford
"Don’t make any assumptions."

Impossible.

